# Excited!!!



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright, since that last post about me getting my shrimp a couple weeks ago, I didn't. I was suppose to but the LFS had excuses after excuses so I ended up ordering a couple from an online vendor. I ordered a 1 3/4" Peac ock and a 4" ( I think that is what it was) Ciliata. I am positive they have been sent due to tracking numbers  I will have pictures tomorrow!!!! They should be here by noon and I will have pictures up asap!! Billy over at www.stomatopod.com is a great guy. Has a very good setup and offers plenty of different species of mantis shrimp and is also selling coral. You guys should check it out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ha! Well, I guess it had to happen eventually that someone would start specializing in selling these critters. Good for them!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

cool, photos


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is just a picture of each for now until I get some pore pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful peac0ck. Very nice color on him.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, they look supernatural.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Have mass breeding efforts been successful as of late?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They have been artificially cultured in labs to a small degree, but not to young adulthood or for anything we aquarists would consider a useful purpose. I'm pretty sure that no aquarium mariculture facilities have ever even considered producing them.
I always did like these little guys.
( some aren't so little though... we had a 14-incher on display at the Gulfarium for awhile! :0 )


----------

